# Is it possible to upgrade Fedora 19 to 20 on OpenVZ?



## IceCream (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello,

I have a VPS running Fedora 19 (with the latest packages, everything is already up-to-date). I wonder if it's possible to upgrade it to Fedora 20 via SSH. I'm afraid that the system won't work anymore when I upgrade it via FedUp or the manual yum way. So does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 29, 2014)

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Upgrading_Fedora_using_yum#Fedora_19_-.3E_Fedora_20


```
# rpm --import https://fedoraproject.org/static/246110C1.txt
# yum update yum
# yum clean all
# yum --releasever=20 distro-sync
```


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 29, 2014)

Not Fedora, but I've done Ubuntu release upgrades on OpenVZ with no problem.

(900th post!)


----------

